# apache php mysql unter suse9.1 installieren



## tutter (15. September 2004)

Hallo,

mal eine kurze Frage. Habe seid längerem ein apache auf ein Windows System laufen alles auch ohne Probleme!

Jetzt möchte ich einen apache mit php und mysql auf nen Linux System (SUSE 9.1) laufen lassen. Die Installation über YAST ist kein Problem, würde nur gerne die ganzen Programme manuell installieren und konfigurieren.

Gibt es zwecks dafür eine Anleitung, muss ja nicht absolut ausführlich sein mir würde auch eine nicht so detalierte reichen!


bis denne und Danke

Tutter


----------



## imweasel (15. September 2004)

Hi,

also wenn du wissen willst wie man alles selbst übersetzt, dann schau dir mal folgenden LINK an.
Solltest du dann noch Probleme haben, kann dir sicherlich geholfen werden.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. September 2004)

Lies dir die Dokumentationen durch - das sind die besten Anleitungen!


----------



## RedWing (15. September 2004)

Guckst du hier 

Gruß

RedWing


----------

